# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Опросы  >  Польза и необходимость религии

## Geser

Ваше мнение

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Iceman

Вот это ОФФ  :Smiley:  
Религия - это вера во что-либо. А без веры человек слеп. Без веры нет будущего.
Мнение: Без веры нельзя. Она необходима. Соответственно, религия необходима.

----------


## Geser

> Вот это ОФФ  
> Религия - это вера во что-либо. А без веры человек слеп. Без веры нет будущего.
> Мнение: Без веры нельзя. Она необходима. Соответственно, религия необходима.


Да скучно  :Smiley: 
Религия и вера не одно и то же. Не стоит путать.



> РЕЛИГИЯ (от лат. religio набожность, святыня, предмет культа), мировоззрение и мироощущение, а также соответствующее поведение и специфические действия (культ), основана на вере в существование бога или богов, сверхъестественного. Исторические формы развития религии: племенные, национально-государственные (этнические), мировые (буддизм, христианство, ислам).

----------


## Iceman

я и не говорил что одно и тоже  :Smiley:  . Но эти понятия глубоко взаимосвязаны - религия начинается с веры во что-либо.

----------


## Geser

> я и не говорил что одно и тоже  . Но эти понятия глубоко взаимосвязаны - религия начинается с веры во что-либо.


Если кто-то верит в летающие тарелки, это не значит что он станет религиозным  :Smiley:  Или можно верить в светлое будущее  :Smiley:

----------


## Iceman

> Если кто-то верит в летающие тарелки, это не значит что он станет религиозным  Или можно верить в светлое будущее


Ну почему, есть же общество сайентистов - у них как раз вера в летающие тарелки  :Smiley:

----------


## Geser

> Ну почему, есть же общество сайентистов - у них как раз вера в летающие тарелки


Общество не достаточно. Вот если есть священная книга написанная Всемогущим Из Летающей Тарелки, молитвы и т.д., вот это будет религия.

----------


## Iceman

Собственно вот:
 ".....Во-первых, основной религией Запада сейчас является сайентизм. Сайентисты имеют репутацию знаменосцев гуманизма и "разъясняют загадки жизни", что исторически являлось функцией религии. Когда сайентисты выступают публично, они чаще всего выступают в роли служителей нового культа, а не в роли ученых.
Сайентизм порожден методологией науки, примененной неправильно. Они взяли методологию, которая уже принесла мною полезного, и стали использовать ее как всеохватывающий подход к любым явлениям нашего мира. (Как писал К. Вильбур: "Нет научного доказательства, что действительно только научное доказательство..". Следовательно, те, кто верит только в научные доказательства, становятся "верующими", т.е. религиозными людьми.)..............."

(_http://www.aquarun.ru/astr/aroio/aroio2p5.html)

----------


## Geser

> Собственно вот:
>  ".....Во-первых, основной религией Запада сейчас является сайентизм. Сайентисты имеют репутацию знаменосцев гуманизма и "разъясняют загадки жизни", что исторически являлось функцией религии. Когда сайентисты выступают публично, они чаще всего выступают в роли служителей нового культа, а не в роли ученых.
> Сайентизм порожден методологией науки, примененной неправильно. Они взяли методологию, которая уже принесла мною полезного, и стали использовать ее как всеохватывающий подход к любым явлениям нашего мира. (Как писал К. Вильбур: "Нет научного доказательства, что действительно только научное доказательство..". Следовательно, те, кто верит только в научные доказательства, становятся "верующими", т.е. религиозными людьми.)..............."
> 
> (_http://www.aquarun.ru/astr/aroio/aroio2p5.html)


Ну, можно много чего назвать религией. Классически религия - это вера в сверхестественное (обычно во всевозможных богов). Что и отражено в толковом словаре. Я считаю что любую веру называть религией неправильно. Это то же самое что называть троян вирусом. Неправильно, но почти все так делают  :Smiley:

----------


## Iceman

> Ну, можно много чего назвать религией. Классически религия - это вера в сверхестественное (обычно во всевозможных богов). Что и отражено в толковом словаре. Я считаю что любую веру называть религией неправильно. Это то же самое что называть троян вирусом. Неправильно, но почти все так делают


Сверхестественное - это то, что было либо необъяснимо наукой (современный исторический период), либо нельзя было потрогать, понюхать, попробовать на зуб (ранний исторический период).
Вера - один из базисов религии.

----------


## Geser

> Вера - один из базисов религии.


Ну и что? Если все крокодилы зелёные, это ещё не говорит о том что любой кто зелёный является крокодилом. Религия основана на вере, но это не значит что каждый кто во что-то верит является религиозным  :p

----------


## Iceman

> Ну и что? Если все крокодилы зелёные, это ещё не говорит о том что любой кто зелёный является крокодилом. Религия основана на вере, но это не значит что каждый кто во что-то верит является религиозным  :p


Естествено, и здесь нет никакого противоречия - "подмножество вера" входит в  "множество религия" : "ПОДМНОЖЕСТВО, понятие теории множеств. Подмножество множества А множество В (обозначается В М А), каждый элемент которого принадлежит А. Напр., множество всех четных чисел является подмножеством множества всех целых чисел." ye ну и т.д.  :Smiley:  
А если серьёзно - по-настоящему религиозными и верующими (ИМХО) были только люди, известные нам как "Святые". Остальные последователи 
обладают этими качествами в большей или меньшей степени.......

----------


## Geser

> Естествено, и здесь нет никакого противоречия - "подмножество вера" входит в  "множество религия"


Теорию множеств я учил. Только описал ты неправильно. Это подмножество "религия" входит в множество "вера". Потому что верить можно во что угодно, а религией называется вера в бога. :p

----------


## Iceman

> Теорию множеств я учил. Только описал ты неправильно. Это подмножество "религия" входит в множество "вера". Потому что верить можно во что угодно, а религией называется вера в бога. :p


Всё зависит от точки отсчёта ;-))

"Кто верит в Магомета, кто в Аллаха, кто в Исуса, 
кто ни во что не верит - даже в чёрта, назло всем,-
Хорошую религию придумали индусы:
Что мы, отдав концы, не умираем насовсем.
            Стремилась ввысь душа твоя - 
            Родишься вновь с мечтою,
            Но если жил ты как свинья - 
            Останешься свиньёю. ..............."
                                                     В.В. Высоцкий (1969)

По-моему точно сказано :-).

----------


## spitamen

Какая бы не была религия она длжна служить человечеству в процеватания и во благо мира.
Религия должна быть неотемлемой части человека но человек не должен от этого стать религиозным фанатиком. Если стал то эт уже мутированное существо анти общества.
В мире было бы мирно если бы все религии дополняли бы друг друга и не не было бы противоречие между ними

----------


## Shredinger

Я верю в Аллаха и все этим сказанно  :Smiley:

----------


## Antivirus_KZ

*Иншалла* Аллах не даст нам сбиться с пути истины, пути Пророка :Smiley:  


Я тоже верю в Аллаха... :Smiley:

----------


## WaterFish

Как я понял опрос, судя по вопросам, :Smiley:  и обсуждению, проблема не в религии, а в вере. Точнее в знании, как частном случае веры. :Smiley:  
 И поэтому ответил: она нужна всем.
 Я, конечно, напишу очевидные вещи, но человек слаб и он не знает. Просто не знает ничего. Каждый день только приближает его к осознанию этого. 
 200 или 400 лет назад человек думал, Земля -это пуп Вселенной и Солнце и звёзды вращаются вокруг неё. Никто и никогда не смог бы на понятном, образном уровне объяснить ему, что всё наоборот. Земля вращается вокруг Солнца, и она мельчайший кусочек Вселенной.
 До этого было понятие о трёх китах. Были конечно египтяне, а может и всякие другие народы, которые знали больше о мире и они могли составлять некие формулы для создания своих пирамид и размещения их по пустыне. Но мы не знаем их знаний и думаем, что знаем очень много  по сравнению с ними.
 Есть старая фраза , которая гласит: если бы строители строили дома так, как пишут свои программы программисты, то цивилизация  разрушилась бы от удара птицы о здание.
 Сейчас учёные предлагают идею расширяющейся Вселенной, на основании результатов анализа спектра звёзд и его красного смещения, которая для нас кажется очевидной и не требующей доказтельств.
Точно так для человека старше нас на 300-500 лет было очевидно вращение Солнца вокруг Земли, и оно не требовало доказательств.
Т.е. вопрос веры упирается в вопрос знания.
 А насчёт религии... Она просто помогает решить неразрешимые вопросы.
Но вся проблема в том, что о вере человек задумывается, только тогда, когда не может решить свои сегодняшние, насущные задачи.
 Или когда приходит время подумать о вечной жизни.

----------


## maXmo

> Я, конечно, напишу очевидные вещи, но человек слаб и он не знает. Просто не знает ничего. Каждый день только приближает его к осознанию этого.


Спешу тебя обрадовать. Это только первая ступень познания. Если, ступив на неё, ты во всём разочаровался и опустил руки - это твои проблемы. Вторая ступень познания - раньше я знал мало, теперь я знаю больше. Этому учат в вузе в курсе философии  :Wink: 



> 200 или 400 лет назад человек думал, Земля -это пуп Вселенной и Солнце и звёзды вращаются вокруг неё. Никто и никогда не смог бы на понятном, образном уровне объяснить ему, что всё наоборот.


Думаешь, он был не прав? Это не страшно, товарищ. Когда пойдёшь в десятый класс, там тебе расскажут про первый закон Ньютона и объяснят, в чём фишка.

----------


## azza

Население Земли составляет 6.5 миллиарда человек. Если предположить, что средняя продолжительность жизни составляет 65 лет, то в год умирает 100 миллионов или 3 человека в секунду. Души всех умерших предстают перед судом Всевышнего. Получается, что рассмотрение дела и вынесение приговора по каждому усопшему длится миллисекунды. Абсурд получается. Подсудимый даже ничего вякнуть в своё оправдание не успеет. А ведь Всевышнему надо ещё внимать мольбам живых...

----------


## Geser

Ну это слишком примитивно. Кто сказал что у бога время идёт с той же скоростью что и у нас? Может у него каждая наша миллисикунда длится год  :Smiley:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## Iceman

> Население Земли составляет 6.5 миллиарда человек. Если предположить, что средняя продолжительность жизни составляет 65 лет, то в год умирает 100 миллионов или 3 человека в секунду. Души всех умерших предстают перед судом Всевышнего. Получается, что рассмотрение дела и вынесение приговора по каждому усопшему длится миллисекунды. Абсурд получается. Подсудимый даже ничего вякнуть в своё оправдание не успеет. А ведь Всевышнему надо ещё внимать мольбам живых...


Утрируете, коллега :Smiley:  
 Босс не обязан заниматься всеми делами. На это есть сонм подчинённых.
А если серьёзно - врядли когда-либо кем-либо будет доказано или опровергнуто данное положение.

----------


## Geser

> Утрируете, коллега 
>  Босс не обязан заниматься всеми делами. На это есть сонм подчинённых.
> А если серьёзно - врядли когда-либо кем-либо будет доказано или опровергнуто данное положение.


Есть более серьёзная проблема. Вся жизнь всех людей включая мысли должна быть записана. Это же какой пропускной способностью должна обладать система  :Smiley:

----------


## Iceman

> Есть более серьёзная проблема. Вся жизнь всех людей включая мысли должна быть записана. Это же какой пропускной способностью должна обладать система


 :Smiley:   Судя по всему - колоссальной :Smiley:   Но мы (в смысле, человечество) этого не сможем осознать в ближайшее время...

----------


## rav

Естественно, колоссальной. Система-то распределённая!

----------


## userr

*"Польза и необходимость религии"* 
Это что-то из вульгарного научного коммунизма. Демьяном Бедным попахивает.

----------


## ALEX(XX)

Может покажусь кому-то реакционером, ИМХО религия нужна "нищим духом" ибо царствие божие внутри каждого из нас и вокруг нас.

----------


## maXmo

> Может у него каждая наша миллисикунда длится год


В фильме "Константин" похожая сценка есть  :Wink:

----------


## XP user

Ответил 'Необходимо всем'. Оговорка - навязывание своих взглядов в этой свере ненавижу - история показала, что это только ведёт к разрушению.

Paul

----------


## ScratchyClaws

вера спасает, когда больше верить не во что...

я правда не знаю за что проголосовать...

----------


## maXmo

можно верить в человека

----------


## wise-wistful

А вобще назрел вопрос а поликторектно ли задан вопрос. Ведь кого-то могут оскорбить некоторые варианты ответа, предложенные в опросе. 
Сам не знаю за какой вариант проголосовать. Религия - это достаточно мощный механизм угнетения человека и содержание его в покорстве. 
Даже при существовании религии отдельно от госсударсва, религиозные лидеры пытаются воздействовать на умы людей, а в ситуации, когда ралигия не отделена от госсударства - ещё хуже. Но опыт человечества показывает, что большинство людей не может быть атеистами и ни во что не верить, будь то один Бог или их целый сонм, светлое будущее или что-то подобное. Это помогает оправдать своё бессилие перед проблемами жизни, или ситуацию когда мозг отказывается адекватно воспринимать ситуацию (было со мной такое, когда мой родной брат погиб мозг отказывается это воспринимать) - тогда на помощь приходит религия и хоть как-то поддерживает силы в человеке. А так уж очень много в истории примеров, когда религия использоваласть в нехороших целях. Это конечно же не аргумент для того, что бы отвергать Бога, но человек такое существо, что всё подвергает сомнению.

----------


## santy

Вера - это феномен, который в принципе не поддается регулированию сознанием, религия - это институт, который культивирует феномен веры. Во что можно верить, и как проявлять данный феномен. Любому Свободному человеку важно знать об истории религии, сделать для себя выбор, как он может проявлять данный феномен.

----------


## wise-wistful

Выбор и вера понятия не совместимые - либо ты веришь либо нет, третьего не дано. Это принцип любой религии. Кроме того религия - ДОЛЖНА культивировать веру, но она это делает уж совсем круто.

----------


## santy

> Выбор и вера понятия не совместимые - либо ты веришь либо нет, третьего не дано. Это принцип любой религии. Кроме того религия - ДОЛЖНА культивировать веру, но она это делает уж совсем круто.


Но ты свободно выбираешь, как тебе проявлять феномен веры. Религия и есть культура веры, а крутой ее делают уже конкретные люди.

----------


## copsmith

Не "Польза и необходимость религии" а ВРЕД и ВРЕДНОСТЬ

----------


## XP user

> Не "Польза и необходимость религии" а ВРЕД и ВРЕДНОСТЬ


Свобода от известного спасает, *copsmith*. Согласен, что ортодоксальность убивает духовную жизнь. Но если смотреть на религию (=философию) как на совместное изучение сложных проблем жизни, то тогда мы все в этом нуждаемся. Разве не так?  :Smiley: 

Paul

----------


## wise-wistful

> Но ты свободно выбираешь, как тебе проявлять феномен веры.


Свободно человек, по-крайней мере Xристианин, не может выбрать к какому из направлений Христианства пристать. Равно как и "выбрать" для себя веру. Зачастую это определяется вполне земными определениями, как - то страна, в которой человек проживает, его родители, супруг и т.д. Обряд крещения, в современном Христианстве происходит в таком возрасте, что человек не может даже сказать я не хочу. Обрезание у Иудеев не знаю в каком возрасте, но я думаю то же не поспоришь, равно как и у арабов. Т.е. разговоры о свободе совести и выборе проявления феномена веры - это миф.

----------


## Quazar

Ну, блин, тут вариенты тока для атеистов и набожных людей.. Где Золотая середина?))

----------


## Макcим

Нет такой  :Smiley:

----------


## sergey888

Религия - вредна и даже более того губительна для общества. Я не имел ввиду что общество полностью погибнет, просто это дает еще одну возможность для сильных повелевать слабыми, а слабым уйти от действительности для них религия это своего рода наркотик. И когда вы встречаете на дороге врага никакой дядя бог вам не поможет, потому как самый главный бог для человека он сам и кто сильнее и кто лучше подготовлен к этой встрече тот и победит.
Ну а вера это немного другое и тут вопрос еще сложнее и я его не буду затрагивать.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## borka

> Вера - это феномен, который в принципе не поддается регулированию сознанием, религия - это институт, который культивирует феномен веры. Во что можно верить, и как проявлять данный феномен. Любому Свободному человеку важно знать об истории религии, сделать для себя выбор, как он может проявлять данный феномен.


Отлично сказано!  :Smiley:

----------


## wise-wistful

> Ну, блин, тут вариенты тока для атеистов и набожных людей.. Где Золотая середина?))


Так в Вопросах веры не может быть золой серидины. Вы либо верите в Бога либо нет. Третий вариант - это чуть-чуть беремена.



> когда вы встречаете на дороге врага никакой дядя бог вам не поможет, потому как самый главный бог для человека он сам и кто сильнее и кто лучше подготовлен к этой встрече тот и победит.


В том и смысл веры - человеколюбие. По определению - все люди братья и врагов не должно быть. Вы должны всем всё прощать. Если кто-то явился паршивой овцой в стаде - то человек не может его осуждать, так как скорее всего "плохой" человек плохой не потому, что он так хочет, а потому что это тёмные силы им завладели, и простой смертный может только сказать, что "изыди сатана". Остальное дело Бога. И если вы погибли - то на это тоже волья Божья, а на Господа роптать нельзя, так как мы не понимаем всех его поступков.




> Религия - вредна и даже более того губительна для общества.


Я не согласен с Вами. Религия сама по себе необходима обществу, в том или ином её проявлениии, свидетельство тому мировая история. Другой вопрос, что служители культа могут использовать веру в корыстных целях.

----------


## Quazar

> Так в Вопросах веры не может быть золой серидины. Вы либо верите в Бога либо нет. Третий вариант - это чуть-чуть беремена.


  Вопрос не в том, "верите или не верите", а "что вы думаете о...". Я со всеми вариантами категорически не согласен.

----------


## sergey888

> Так в Вопросах веры не может быть золой серидины. Вы либо верите в Бога либо нет. Третий вариант - это чуть-чуть беремена.
> 
> В том и смысл веры - человеколюбие. По определению - все люди братья и врагов не должно быть. Вы должны всем всё прощать. Если кто-то явился паршивой овцой в стаде - то человек не может его осуждать, так как скорее всего &quot;плохой&quot; человек плохой не потому, что он так хочет, а потому что это тёмные силы им завладели, и простой смертный может только сказать, что &quot;изыди сатана&quot;. Остальное дело Бога. И если вы погибли - то на это тоже волья Божья, а на Господа роптать нельзя, так как мы не понимаем всех его поступков.
> 
> 
> Я не согласен с Вами. Религия сама по себе необходима обществу, в том или ином её проявлениии, свидетельство тому мировая история. Другой вопрос, что служители культа могут использовать веру в корыстных целях.


 
Насчет человеколюбия, то хорошо звучит, но на самом деле среди верующих людей не меньше плохих чем у тех кто не верит. Если бы вера действительно в этом помогала, то я бы был двумя руками за веру, но увы вера а вернее множество разных верований только разделяют и сорят людей.А насчет служителей культа, то не только могут использовать веру в корыстных целях, но и используют на всей протяженности истории.

----------


## wise-wistful

> Вопрос не в том, "верите или не верите", а "что вы думаете о...". Я со всеми вариантами категорически не согласен.


Простите, а не могли бы озвучить или точнее написать тот вариант который вы бы хотели видеть.
Спасибо за понимание.



> Насчет человеколюбия, то хорошо звучит, но на самом деле среди верующих людей не меньше плохих чем у тех кто не верит.


Человек который считает себя верующим и не терпим к другим - это уже не верующий. Это хуже чем атеист, против которых я лично не имею ничего против. Просто атеист прямо говорит - что я не верю в Бога, а такой маскируется.



> А насчет служителей культа, то не только могут использовать веру в корыстных целях, но и используют на всей протяженности истории.


Да, посмотрев на современных священослужителей, в своём городе, я прихожу к такому же печальному выводу, но надеюсь, что хоть кто-то из служителей культа действительно ВЕРУЮЩИЙ человек.

----------


## Макcим

> Вопрос не в том, "верите или не верите", а "что вы думаете о...". Я со всеми вариантами категорически не согласен.


Сформулируйте свой вариант.

----------


## sergey888

> Человек который считает себя верующим и не терпим к другим - это уже не верующий. Это хуже чем атеист, против которых я лично не имею ничего против. Просто атеист прямо говорит - что я не верю в Бога, а такой маскируется.


 
Проблема не в том, что кто-то маскируется, а что этот который маскируется часто имеет большое влияние на верующих, особенно на фанатиков. И получается, что у этого беспринципного человека армия фанатично преданных последователей, а это уже приводит у большим бедам. Вот поэтому я и говорю что религия приносит вред.

----------


## Quazar

ScratchyClaws прекоасно выразила мой вариант: "вера спасает, когда больше верить не во что..."

----------


## AlexGOMEL

> Да, посмотрев на современных священослужителей, в своём городе, я прихожу к такому же печальному выводу, но надеюсь, что хоть кто-то из служителей культа действительно ВЕРУЮЩИЙ человек.


А у меня церковь под окном. Глядя на жизнь церковников, даже если бы я был ортодоксом, не стать скептиком при этом  весьма проблематично. 
А вера- это _личное_ дело каждого, не будет же никто публично обсуждать свои пристрастия, на пример, в интиме. А теперешняя повальная религиозность нашего народа просто смешит.

----------


## wise-wistful

*sergey888*, то что есть нечистые наруку лжепророки ещё не повод отказываться от религии как таковой. Ведь существуют учённые, врачи, милиционеры, чиновники которые не совсем чисты на руку и что ж теперь, говорить что наука, медицина, охрана правопорядка, государство (как таковое) - это зло?
То что вера - это *личное* дело каждого, я совершенно с Вами согласен *AlexGOMEL*, и нарочитая публичность наших, в первую очередь политиков, у меня то же вызывает недоумение. Вообщето поведение церовослужителей не является показателем, того что институт церкви - это плохо.

----------


## sergey888

> *sergey888*, то что есть нечистые наруку лжепророки ещё не повод отказываться от религии как таковой. Ведь существуют учённые, врачи, милиционеры, чиновники которые не совсем чисты на руку и что ж теперь, говорить что наука, медицина, охрана правопорядка, государство (как таковое) - это зло?
> То что вера - это *личное* дело каждого, я совершенно с Вами согласен *AlexGOMEL*, и нарочитая публичность наших, в первую очередь политиков, у меня то же вызывает недоумение. Вообщето поведение церовослужителей не является показателем, того что институт церкви - это плохо.


Все что ты тут перечислил это профессии, которые не могут так влиять на человека как религия и это невозможно сравнивать. Представь, что тебе на работе сказали иди и убей кого-то, ясно что никто этого делать не будет, а вот если духовный лидер скажет своей пастве идите и убейте когото и это очитит вашу душу и даст вам возможность попасть в рай. Я не говорю нормальный человек на это не купится, но ведь сколько ненормальных, ограниченых или просто внушаемых людей, которым чтобы промыть мозги даже наркотиков или других химических препаратов не нужно.Религия имеет намного большее влияние на человека чем все остальное.Или подойдем с другой стороны что делают учённые, врачи, милиционеры, чиновники это понятно, а вот что полезного делают священнослужители, кроме того что пудрят мозги. Да среди священнослужителей много интересных образованных людей с которыми интересно общатся но на этом их полезность исчерпывается.

----------


## santy

> Я считаюсь Православным. Подчёркиваю именно считаюсь. Какие на меня это налаживает обязанности и какие права я не знаю, да и по-правде не хочу знать. Это был не мой выбор...


Если вы считаетесь православным, еще не значит быть православным. Вера не в том чтобы верить, а в том, чтобы свободно действовать следуя вере. Невозможно судить о вере, находясь в той той точке системы отсчета, где она не присутствует. (См. статью "вступление от чистого сердца" С.Кьеркегора в книге "страх и трепет"). А поскольку у нас форум по антивирусной безопасности, можно провести следующие параллели. ЛК будет говорить, что ее объект верования лучше всего себя защищает, быстрее всех реагирует на новые угрозы, ДрВеб - лучше всех лечит активное заражение, а Eset - быстрее всех сканирует, и защищает от неизвестных видов угроз, то какому "богу" вы будете верить? Лично я буду верить К.Уилберу, создателю интегральной философии - тому, что антивирус необходим для защиты компьютера пользователя, и проявлением моего феномена веры будет как минимум, приобретение лицензии на антивирусный продукт, т.е. некое свободное "богоугодное" действие.  :Smiley: .

----------


## borka

> А поскольку у нас форум по антивирусной безопасности, можно провести следующие параллели.


Опасные параллели.  :Wink:  Сейчас Вам скажут, что все результаты, показываемые "объектами верования", неоднократно проверены и подтверждены независимыми тестированиями, подкреплены практикой, что однозначно переводит их в разряд объективной истины,  и прочая, и прочая.  :Smiley: 
Но соглашусь однозначно - "Антивирус - это религия" (с)




> т.е. некое свободное "богоугодное" действие. .


Тогда уж не "действие", а "деяние".  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## XP user

Братья и сёстры, давайте же с усердием делать добрые дела - в разделе 'Помогите' новые жертвы ждут. )))

Paul

----------


## sergey888

> Братья и сёстры, давайте же с усердием делать добрые дела - в разделе 'Помогите' новые жертвы ждут. )))
> 
> Paul


Добрые дела ! Нет спасибо я этим не занимаюсь !  :00000032:  (Шутка)




> Но соглашусь однозначно - "Антивирус - это религия" (с)


Вот в этом смысле я тоже религиозен.  :pray:

----------


## XP user

> Лично я буду верить К.Уилберу, создателю интегральной философии - тому, что антивирус необходим для защиты компьютера пользователя


Я c удовольствием проводил бы несколько назидательных бесед с вашим Учителем...  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Paul

----------


## santy

> Опасные параллели.  Сейчас Вам скажут, что все результаты, показываемые "объектами верования", неоднократно проверены и подтверждены независимыми тестированиями, подкреплены практикой, что однозначно переводит их в разряд объективной истины,  и прочая, и прочая. 
> Но соглашусь однозначно - "Антивирус - это религия" (с)


Для меня антивирус - это "тайная полиция" работающая в самом сердце системы. Система должна уметь защитить себя как с помощью тайной полиции, (в идеале без нее)... так и от тайной полиции (deinstall, reinstall, update, full delete).  :Smiley: .

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*




> Я c удовольствием проводил бы несколько назидательных бесед с вашим Учителем... 
> Paul


Тогда, Вам сюда, Пауль.  :Smiley: .
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Уилбер,_Кен

----------


## wise-wistful

Параллели совсем не уместные с той точки зрения, что объекты верования явно не идеальны и рукототворны, а это уже - идолопоклонство, ведь Бог по сути свой - существо идеальное.

----------


## pig

Идеальный Бог - не существо, а сущность.
Бог, изображённый на иконе, - вполне материален и рукотворен. Образ Бога, если точно.
Есть ещё образ Бога в голове верующего, сформированный самим верующим по своему образу и подобию и имеющий весьма мало общего с идеальной (и, вообще говоря, нечеловеческой) сущностью.

P.S. Если бог существует, пройдёт ли он тест Тьюринга?

----------


## wise-wistful

Простите невежду, но я не знаю, что такое тест Тьюринга.
Тот факт, что образ Бога пытаются запечатлеть на иконах и он вполне материален и рукотворен не говорит о том что это не идол. Применение икон в церквях, на мой взгляд, это нарушение Библии - "не сотвори себе идола и не поклоняйся ему", за точность цитаты не ручаюсь, но смысл такой.
То, что человек в своём воображении формирует образ Бога и он Вам кажется не идеальным, не опровергает гипотезу об идеальности Бога. Ведь если я считаю, что судья матча, например не прав, это же не говорит о том, что он действительно не прав.

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## SDA

Христианская религия говорит, что ...Все живет по неизменным законам, которые дал Господь видимому миру, но все имеет, кроме этих механических законов, высший разумный смысл, ибо все соединено с Божеством и стремится к своему первоисточнику. Мир - это не разрозненный, бессмысленный, мертвый хаос, имеющий только видимость порядка и закономерности, а разумное, живым Духом Божиим одухотворяемое, единой жизнью живущее, для вечного нетленного бытия приуготовленное создание Божие. Высшее в нем - человек, образ и подобие Божие, носитель сознания, которое есть отблеск Божественного Разума, Любви, которая есть искра Любви Божественной и свободы воли, которая есть таинственное начало, подобное непостижимой Воле Божией...., а теперь посмотрим с атеистической,  физико-математической позиции...Вселенная - это безграничная масса вещества, находящегося в движении. Движется Земля вокруг Солнца. Луна движется вокруг Земли. Каждая планета имеет свой путь движения, и каждый спутник описывает вокруг нее определенную математически точную фигуру. Но и само Солнце со всеми своими планетами, в свою очередь, движется куда-то по направлению звезды Веги. И каждая звезда - это такая же солнечная система, находящаяся в движении. Движется весь небесный свод. Движется неисчислимое множество звезд Млечного Пути. И движется каждый атом вещества, из которого состоит мир, а в каждом атоме движутся, по строго определенным математическим законам, составляющие его электроны. В неизменном движении пребывает этот никем не созданный мир. Без смысла и без цели. Как у чудовищной машины вертятся его колеса и уносят его в вечность. Что же такое в этом мире - "Я"? "Я" - кусочек такого же вещества. И "Я" - такая же комбинация атомов. И моя жизнь - бесцельная, ни для чего не нужная игра этих движущихся неделимо малых частиц, которые в своем движении скомбинировались так, что явилась моя ни для чего не нужная личность, чтобы потом опять рассыпаться, точно кубики разных форм и цветов, для чьей-то забавы. Наступит момент, когда сгорит и остынет земля. То есть атомы вещества так скомбинируются в ней, что прекратится всякая жизнь. Но вещество не уничтожится никогда. Атомы и электроны будут продолжать свое бесцельное существование (движение). Вечно будут двигаться колеса громадной машины, уничтожаться и вновь возникать миры. Нет высшего разума. Нет высшего смысла. Нет высшей целесообразности в жизни вселенной. Бездушное холодное вещество всегда было и вечно будет...Мрачновато получилось.

----------


## Макcим

> Мрачновато получилось.


Зато ближе к реальности.

----------


## maXmo

> Свободно человек, по-крайней мере Xристианин, не может выбрать к какому из направлений Христианства пристать. Равно как и "выбрать" для себя веру. Зачастую это определяется вполне земными определениями, как - то страна, в которой человек проживает, его родители, супруг и т.д.


О! Родовая программа называется  :Wink: 




> Применение икон в церквях, на мой взгляд, это нарушение Библии - "не сотвори себе идола и не поклоняйся ему"


ну вот… ты не разбираешься в темке.




> Мрачновато получилось.


ну… индустрия развлечений у нас неплохо развита.

----------


## wise-wistful

> О! Родовая программа называется


Может и так не знал.



> ну вот… ты не разбираешься в темке.


Как Вам будет угодно.

----------


## !Anubis!

> Применение икон в церквях, на мой взгляд, это нарушение Библии - "не сотвори себе идола и не поклоняйся ему"


подобный бред даже профессора иногда пишут - прочитают просто Библию (да и то плохо и через строчку) и больше ничего - и начинают считать себя великими религиоведами..

человек покланяется не иконе - икона это лишь образ изображенного на ней.
в эту тему еще предлагаю почитать про событие в 325 году н.э
 :Angry:

----------


## Толик

> Сообщение от spitamen
> Какая бы не была религия она длжна служить человечеству в процеватания и во благо мира.


К сожалению религии созданы для порабощения народных масс. Религии заставляют бояться Бога, чувствовать себя виновным за свои естественные инстинкты, приходить в храмы и вымаливать прощение. 
Религии построены на страхе!




> Сообщение от WaterFish
> А насчёт религии... Она просто помогает решить неразрешимые вопросы.


Нет, не помогает, религия лишь помогает закрыть глаза на "неразрешимые вопросы" вешая ярлыки - "на то воля божья" "божий промысел" и т.п.




> wise-wistful 
> Религия - это достаточно мощный механизм угнетения человека и содержание его в покорстве. 
> Но опыт человечества показывает, что большинство людей не может быть атеистами и ни во что не верить, будь то один Бог или их целый сонм, светлое будущее или что-то подобное. Это помогает оправдать своё бессилие перед проблемами жизни


Это верно на все 100%




> Сообщение отsergey888 
> Религия - вредна и даже более того губительна для общества. Я не имел ввиду что общество полностью погибнет, просто это дает еще одну возможность для сильных повелевать слабыми, а слабым уйти от действительности для них религия это своего рода наркотик. И когда вы встречаете на дороге врага никакой дядя бог вам не поможет, потому как самый главный бог для человека он сам и кто сильнее и кто лучше подготовлен к этой встрече тот и победит.


Тож согласен на все 100%

Сам человек, а также силы действия и противодействия Вселенной ответственны за все происходящее в природе...
Не будем же сидеть сложа руки и принимать "судьбу" без того, чтобы предпринять что-либо только потому, что так говорится в такой-то главе и в таком-то псалме; и да будет так! 
Проку от молитв не будет - на самом деле они уменьшают шансы на успех, поскольку истово набожные люди слишком часто благодушно бездействуют и вымаливают ситуацию, которую, сделай они хоть что-нибудь сами, удалось бы создать намного быстрее(вот он вред религии)!

Если молиться и надеяться, что произойдет что-либо, то не останется времени на позитивное действие, направленное на то, чтобы это произошло

----------


## vidocq89

я даже не знаю что предложить в данной ситуации - но тема уже несколько страниц представляет из себя спор между верующими людьми и неверующими.
и что самое главное - и та и другая сторона это достаточно умные и образованные люди - поэтому спорить они могут до бесконечности.
но никто никого не сможет переубедить.
если кто-то из этих самых людей верит в Бога ... ему уже 40 лет, у него дети и т.д... и вдруг на форуме такой спор - ясно дело, что никому его переубедить не удастся.
равно и наоборот.

никакой пользы спор в этой теме о том "есть Бог или нет Бога" и доказательства, что "религия это зло" не приносит.

*он приносит скорее обиды, колкости, оскорбления религиозных чувств, унижение достоинства, раздражение и неприязнь*.

а ведь название темы вполне миролюбивое:



> Польза и необходимость религии


поэтому непонятно куда смотрят всевидящие СМ и М.
возможно они все проходят мимо этой темы или не считают (не понимают), что эта тема и есть главный источник того, что я выделил выше жирным шрифтом.

и после просмотра этой темы становиться даже неприятно видеть преследования какого-то там виталика за его полускрытые намеки и оскорбления, которые кто-то может принять на свой счет и на счет любимой АВ компании...
когда *тут*  видим такую тему...

----------


## taloran

> Христианская религия говорит, что ...





> а теперь посмотрим с атеистической, физико-математической позиции...


Если посмотреть с отвлечённой точки зрения, то с одной стороны есть наши субъективное восприятие и представления, с другой некая объективная реальность конечного феноменального проявления...
Реальность, которая иллюзия по отношению к нечто абсолютному, что есть всегда и порождает эту иллюзию всилу своей сущности, которая никогда не будет познана до конца...
По отношению к нам иллюзия объективно существует, мы как наблюдатели привязаны к ней и воспринимаем её как реальность.Она не является для нас иллюзией как субъективно, так и объективно. В соответствии с нашим уровнем представления и восприятия.
Но мы не можем вырваться за рамки её "локализации" и узнать больше, чтобы постичь абсолютную истину. Мы можем лишь постигать относительные истины во всех их аспектах ... 
Например узнать всё со временем о Вселенной и "к чему она примыкает". Является ли это "что-то" некой Мультивселенной с единым пространственно-временным континуумом, где Вселенные рождаются и умирают в ходе случайных флуктуаций и это предел всего.
Или же Мультивселенная лишь песчинка по отношению к мирозданию, которое в свою очередь мимолётное отражение одной из граней абсолютного ) ...




> Мрачновато получилось.


Конечно мрачновато. Если исходить из исключительной правильности атеистично-материалистичного подхода, то мрачноватость вполне закономерна и неизбежна. 
Тем не менее доля мрачноватости есть по любому, когда речь заходит о вопросах сакрального толка - "откуда всё, что это и зачем, какое мы имеем к этому отношение". Ну и т.д. 
"Во многих знаниях много печали" - это действительно верное во многом замечание ) ...




> никакой пользы спор в этой теме о том "есть Бог или нет Бога" и доказательства, что "религия это зло" не приносит.
> 
> *он приносит скорее обиды, колкости, оскорбления религиозных чувств, унижение достоинства, раздражение и неприязнь*.
> 
> а ведь название темы вполне миролюбивое:
> 
> Цитата:
> Польза и необходимость религии


Название названием, однако суть темы не так проста...
Религия - это в общем смысле очелеловеченное представление о том, что называется Богом. Представление, которое давно уже выродилось в обрядность и формализм в большинстве конфессий с той или иной степенью фанатизма приверженцев.
Говорить здесь об пользе религии можно лишь весьма относительно. В то время как вред налицо. Хотя большинство вреда связано не сколько с самой религией, а с её представительством - церковью.

----------


## priv8v

> Название названием, однако суть темы не так проста...


а кто говорил что это простая и ясная тема? была бы она таковой, то где-нибудь на второй странице пришел бы Олег Зайцев и оставил как обычно свое красивое, логичное и исчерпывающее сообщение на пол страницы. на этом бы все и закончилось. а тут не так... - не так как обычно.





> Религия - это в общем смысле очелеловеченное представление о том, что называется Богом.


а у вас имеется объективное представление? т.е какое-то которое нельзя назвать человеческим или очеловеченным, разве?..
вы познали истину? все о Боге - это наше лишь представление о нем, познать невозможно истину человеческим разумом.





> Представление, которое давно уже выродилось в обрядность и формализм в большинстве конфессий с той или иной степенью фанатизма приверженцев.


быдло всегда было, есть и будет. что вы хотите? если у человека не хватает мозгов понять что Бог прежде всего должен быть в сердце человека, а не в обряде постановки свечки перед иконой... 
видите-ли у меня есть некоторое религиозное образование, поэтому я могу позволить себе вести споры на такие темы и говорить про то какие люди есть и как они относятся к Богу и его воспринимают.





> Хотя большинство вреда связано не сколько с самой религией, а с её представительством - церковью.


верно в принципе - церковь в плане организации - это творение рук человеческих - а это не может быть идеально.

постскриптум:
и вообще - ни на одном религиозном форуме нормальном такую тему встретить нельзя - модеры ее сразу  же снесут при появлении - всем давно ясно, что обсуждать в таких темах особо нечего - в таких спорах истина никогда не родится. 
с чем бы это сравнить из вашей нерелигиозной сферы?..хм..
ну это можно сравнить, думаю, с опросом на мейл.ру ответах "Какой антивирус лучше?" - истины никакой не родится, будет много шума и пыли и каждый будет орать про свой криворукий опыт и про тысячи найденных троев у него на компе одним антивирем и не найденные другим. 
 :Angry:

----------


## taloran

> а кто говорил что это простая и ясная тема?


Я лишь подчеркнул, что название имеет мало общего с содержанием...





> была бы она таковой, то где-нибудь на второй странице пришел бы Олег Зайцев и оставил как обычно свое красивое, логичное и исчерпывающее сообщение на пол страницы. на этом бы все и закончилось. а тут не так... - не так как обычно.


А при чём здесь Олег Зайцев?  :Smiley:  И почему он должен был бы всё лаконично и исчерпывающе пояснить?  :Smiley: 



> а у вас имеется объективное представление?


А почему встречный вопрос? 
Относительное представление имеется. Насколько оно объективно, сказать сложно. 
Во всяком случае оно лишено зашоренности представлений, чего не скажешь о большинстве конфессий ) ...



> т.е какое-то которое нельзя назвать человеческим или очеловеченным, разве?..


Человек склонен к "очеловечиванию" и заведомости ввиду "удобства" и целесообразности. Вот что я имел ввиду  :Wink: 
"Очеловечивать" можно по разному. 
Но в одних случаях это будет набор догматов, принятых раз и навсегда как последняя истина и обязательная к усвоению; а в других свободный полёт мысли с той или иной степенью "точности попадания"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): ...




> вы познали истину? все о Боге - это наше лишь представление о нем, познать невозможно истину человеческим разумом.


Эка вас занесло  :Cheesy:  Нет, я не познал истину. Об этом речь не шла кстати)))
И познать абсолютную истину невозможно. Но не стоит сокрушаться по этому поводу  :Wink: 



> быдло всегда было, есть и будет. что вы хотите?


Это оправдывает существование религии в той форме, которая превалирует? Т.е. обрядность и формализм вкупе с фанатизмом.
Ради чего? 



> видите-ли у меня есть некоторое религиозное образование, поэтому я могу позволить себе вести споры на такие темы и говорить про то какие люди есть и как они относятся к Богу и его воспринимают.


У меня оно отсутствует  :Stick Out Tongue:  Что, однако, не может служить весомым препятствием для возможных диалогов/споров/пр.
Главное адекватность восприятия и незашоренность представлений, ну и доступная информация разумеется )) 



> и вообще - ни на одном религиозном форуме нормальном такую тему встретить нельзя - модеры ее сразу же снесут при появлении - всем давно ясно, что обсуждать в таких темах особо нечего - в таких спорах истина никогда не родится.


Ну смотря что вы усматриваете под "истиной".
Насчёт форумов, не знаю. Не присматривался специально. 
Если всё изначально проходит в формате исключительного холивара, то разумеется =)



> с чем бы это сравнить из вашей нерелигиозной сферы?..хм..


В таком ключе истины уже не может быть по опрeделению. Когда всё утрируется, сводя целое к части, при чём не самой значительной  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Но зато очень удобной для "наглядности" и формирования "верного подхода" =))

----------


## priv8v

> Я лишь подчеркнул, что название имеет мало общего с содержанием...


вы не первый кто высказывал эту мысль. я не понял, что вы хотели сказать именно это - т.к пост перед вашим постом, который вы цитировали был именно этому посвящен, насколько я понял.




> А при чём здесь Олег Зайцев?  И почему он должен был бы всё лаконично и исчерпывающе пояснить?


потому что во всех хотя бы немного сложных темах приходит Зайцев и всем все разъясняет.  на этом в принципе споры и трудности и заканчиваются. тут так не произошло. в некотором роде, Олег пагубно действует на окружающих - они отучаются думать и рассуждать, повышению их компьютерной квалификации это тоже не помогает - зачем что-то учить и изучать если есть Зайцев, которому можно написать в ЛС.





> Это оправдывает существование религии в той форме, которая превалирует? Т.е. обрядность и формализм вкупе с фанатизмом.
> Ради чего?


вы выдрали из контекста предложение. я там рядышком написал что церковь в плане организации это творение рук человеческих - а оно не идеально.

----------


## taloran

Возвращаясь к теме 



> вы не первый кто высказывал эту мысль. я не понял, что вы хотели сказать именно это - т.к пост перед вашим постом, который вы цитировали был именно этому посвящен, насколько я понял.


Я хотел сказать, что тема  неоднозначнa сама по себе, а посему она не сводится  только лишь к обсуждению  в рамках названия.
Посколько польза и необходимость здесь весьма относительны, меcтами же они переходят в антиподы...




> потому что во всех хотя бы немного сложных темах приходит Зайцев и всем все разъясняет.  на этом в принципе споры и трудности и заканчиваются. тут так не произошло. в некотором роде, Олег пагубно действует на окружающих - они отучаются думать и рассуждать, повышению их компьютерной квалификации это тоже не помогает - зачем что-то учить и изучать если есть Зайцев, которому можно написать в ЛС.


Так вы из Олега идола  какого-то делаете. Интересно, он  разделяет вашу точку зрения?
"Не сотвори себе кумира" - хорошая заповедь  :Wink: 




> вы выдрали из контекста предложение. я там рядышком написал что церковь в плане организации это творение рук человеческих - а оно не идеально.


Нет, я ничего не выдрал. Это  лишь ваша интерпретация моих слов.
То, "что церковь в плане организации это творение рук человеческих - а оно не идеально"  разве оправдывает  "существование религии в той форме, которая превалирует -т.е. обрядность и формализм вкупе с фанатизмом." ?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## priv8v

> "существование религии в той форме, которая превалирует -т.е. обрядность и формализм вкупе с фанатизмом."


главное - вопрос веры, если вы верите в Бога, то никто вам не помешает это делать. если не нравится то, что творится в православии сейчас - можно уйти в катакомбную церковь - они молятся тому-же самому Богу, отличие лишь в том, что они не подчиняются РПЦ и не признают власть патриарха... (старая это история и ее можно почитать где-нибудь в другом месте, например в википедии...)

Кстати, на лента.ру недавно отвечал на вопросы один священник этой катакомбной церкви. очень хорошо отвечал. я с ним согласен почти во всем и на 100%. 




> Я хотел сказать, что тема неоднозначнa сама по себе, а посему она не сводится только лишь к обсуждению в рамках названия.
> Посколько польза и необходимость здесь весьма относительны, меcтами же они переходят в антиподы...


этому я тоже не возражаю :Smiley: 





> Так вы из Олега идола какого-то делаете.


нет, идола из него делать я не пытаюсь, тут вы не правы :Smiley: 
из той цитаты можно скорее сделать вывод, что Олег - авторитет (в хорошем смысле этого слова). 




> Интересно, он разделяет вашу точку зрения?


думаю, что Олег себя идолом не считает :Smiley: 

PS: давайте не будем пытаться обсуждать Олега, лучше говорить с ним на форуме напрямую - это и интереснее и полезнее.

----------


## pig

> PS: давайте не будем пытаться обсуждать Олега, лучше говорить с ним на форуме напрямую - это и интереснее и полезнее.


+100

----------


## taloran

> главное - вопрос веры, если вы верите в Бога, то никто вам не помешает это делать. если не нравится то, что творится в православии сейчас - можно уйти в катакомбную церковь - они молятся тому-же самому Богу, отличие лишь в том, что они не подчиняются РПЦ и не признают власть патриарха... (старая это история и ее можно почитать где-нибудь в другом месте, например в википедии...)


 :Cheesy: 
Главное - это не вопрос сведения отношения "что есть Бог" - к вере  и тем более ортодоксальным   догматам  некоторых конфессий. 
Главное - каким образом оправдывается всё то, что я перечислял раньше ?  Из веры и  благих побуждений ? )))



> Кстати, на лента.ру недавно отвечал на вопросы один священник этой катакомбной церкви. очень хорошо отвечал. я с ним согласен почти во всем и на 100%.


Что же он говорил?



> этому я тоже не возражаю


Да, навание темы  является лишь условной преамбулой. Выяснять в каком русле она бы развивалась - не имееет особого смысла  :Smiley: 




> нет, идола из него делать я не пытаюсь, тут вы не правы
> из той цитаты можно скорее сделать вывод, что Олег - авторитет (в хорошем смысле этого слова).


Выводов можно сделать несколько. Исходя из ваших слов предполагается, что авторитет начинает играть роль идола. Ввиду излишнего  упования на этот авторитет.
Но посколько  далее вы пояснили, что  это не переходит неких рамок от развития этого упования  до состояния "не сотвори себе кумира", можно сделать уже более правильный  вывод, который отражает   в целом  ваш посыл.
Что вы имели ввиду совсем другое и вполне положительное  :Cheesy: 




> PS: давайте не будем пытаться обсуждать Олега, лучше говорить с ним на форуме напрямую - это и интереснее и полезнее.


Давайте, давайте  :Cheesy:  Лично я и не собирался. Тем более он сам может сюда заглянуть и пояснить свою позицию по данной тематике   с пр. нюансами  :Smiley:

----------


## priv8v

> Главное - каким образом оправдывается всё то, что я перечислял раньше ?


извините, мне сложно общаться на такие флудерские темы. 
привык больше к технологичным, так сказать. поэтому не могу найти в тексте ваши перечисления :Sad: 
если не сложно, будьте добры копирните или напишите их снова. 
если можно под звездочками или по пунктам.




> Что же он говорил?


он отвечал на вопросы. также как и Касперский - такая-же полоса была. 




> Выводов можно сделать несколько.


тем не менее я уже высказал свое отношение к Олегу и выводы уже можно не делать т.к я уже сам ясно все рассказал. а подтекста в моих словах вроде нет - говорю ясно и четко.




> Тем более он сам может сюда заглянуть и пояснить свою позицию по данной тематике с пр. нюансами


насколько я успел заметить, Олег обладает достаточной мудростью, что не суются в подобные споры, т.к в этих спорах нет неоспоримых истин и твердых определений. И поэтому спор скорее всего будет проходить в пустую. 
Если же Олег и пишет что-то в подобных флудерских темах, то высказывания его осторожны и он ничего не утверждает, максимум - может поделиться опытом.
К религиозной тематике я имею прямое отношение поэтому обходить глазами такую тему и молчать я не могу :Sad:

----------


## taloran

> извините, мне сложно общаться на такие флудерские темы. 
> привык больше к технологичным, так сказать. поэтому не могу найти в тексте ваши перечисления
> если не сложно, будьте добры копирните или напишите их снова. 
> если можно под звездочками или по пунктам.


Вроде я  вполне конкретно спрашивал. Ну ладно, попробую обрисовать по пунктам...

1) обрядность и формализм
2) фанатизм - как следование истового верующего в п1.
3) догматизм. Связан с п1. и служит некоторым обоснованием п2. как настоятельная рекомендация ( счас не так актуально, ввиду ослабления влияния церкви вообще и отношения к религии в частности )
Каким образом всё вышенaзванное  имеет отношение  к Богу? Ради приобщения  паствы  как быдла можно воспользоваться п.3 и свести всё к п.1 как следствие должен быть п2. - подконтрольный и результативный?  Зачем? Не ради Бога же??

Ему кстати это всё равно... В смысле   все  перечисленные пункты, их выполнение одной стороной и навязывание другой - не играют для него никакой  роли по существу.
Это НИЧТО...

Может атеизм лучше будет, а? Свободы побольше и  выучивать не надо ничего ( ну кроме  своих  догматов  о "макаронном монстре" ), ну и тем более исполнять предписания  "небесных инстанций" =))




> он отвечал на вопросы. также как и Касперский - такая-же полоса была.


В смысле?




> тем не менее я уже высказал свое отношение к Олегу и выводы уже можно не делать т.к я уже сам ясно все рассказал. а подтекста в моих словах вроде нет - говорю ясно и четко.


Хорошо, будем считать, что вы не сразу пояснили, а я  не понял из-за этого и заострился на др. аспекте...




> насколько я успел заметить, Олег обладает достаточной мудростью, что не суются в подобные споры, т.к в этих спорах нет неоспоримых истин и твердых определений. И поэтому спор скорее всего будет проходить в пустую. 
> Если же Олег и пишет что-то в подобных флудерских темах, то высказывания его осторожны и он ничего не утверждает, максимум - может поделиться опытом.


В др. параллельной теме про  "Верите ли вы в Бога"  Олег привёл довольно мудрую  аналогию, что как таракан относится к человеку, так и человек относится ко... скажем Вселенной.
Ну и далее цепочку  можно развить...
Ясно и исчерпывающе, хотя и ничего нового здесь нет.
Что же касается сведения  подобных тем к "спору и скорее всего впустую", то здесь, наверное, дело  не только в том, что нет  "неоспоримых истин"  и "твёрдых определений" ...




> К религиозной тематике я имею прямое отношение поэтому обходить глазами такую тему и молчать я не могу


Поэтому она вас вгоняет в грусть? Что же служит причиной?

----------


## priv8v

> 1) обрядность и формализм


что понимается под "обрядностью"? таинства ? (крещение, исповедь, причастие...). Или пышность облачений, золото, свечки?...
Если второе, то я уже упоминал, что церковь в этом значении - это творение рук человеческих и оно не идеально. К тому же никто вас не заставляет ходить в церковь (здание) РПЦ. Можно податься в катакомбную...или даже к беспоповцам :Wink: 



> 2) фанатизм - как следование истового верующего в п1.


Также могу дать ссылку на свои комменты к первому пункту. 
кстати, государству *не нужны* верующие люди, государству нужны *суеверные*. а церковь фактически под государством (это пошло с Никоновских времен), а отсюда и вывод



> 3) догматизм.


 ... и еще несколько ваших вопросов за этими словами следующие.
Отвечу:
главный наш догмат - "Символ веры" - его можно услышать на каждой литургии. + заповеди и Евангелие (т.к спасаемся Христом). 
+ ваша ВЕРА. И церковь как организация вам не нужна - уходим в пустыню и спасаемся Христом, смирением, молитвами и болезнями.
главное при этом не впасть в прелесть.




> Может атеизм лучше будет, а? Свободы побольше и выучивать не надо ничего ( ну кроме своих догматов о "макаронном монстре" ), ну и тем более исполнять предписания "небесных инстанций" =))


человеку дана свободная воля. я вас не принуждаю принимать какую-либо веру. просто поясняю что есть церковь ( творение..) и что есть вера. ...
в меру своих скромных сил.




> В смысле?


ну в смысле по дизайну и по компоновке это выглядело также как и ответы на вопросы Касперского. 
т.е на белом фоне одним шрифтом были вопросы присланные. а затем на обычном фоне шрифтом покрупнее шел ответ священника. и так далее. 




> Хорошо, будем считать, что вы не сразу пояснили, а я  не понял из-за этого и заострился на др. аспекте...


отлично.




> Поэтому она вас вгоняет в грусть? Что же служит причиной?


вгоняет в грусть то, что чаще всего спорящие люди на эту тематику спорят не для того, что бы узнать что-либо о вере и о церкви и об отношениях верующих друг с другом, с Богом и церковью, а для того что бы просто "поопускать" "отсталых" с их точки зрения людей и пооскорблять то, что им кажется непонятным.

----------


## taloran

> что понимается под "обрядностью"? таинства ? (крещение, исповедь, причастие...). Или пышность облачений, золото, свечки?...
> Если второе, то я уже упоминал, что церковь в этом значении - это творение рук человеческих и оно не идеально. К тому же никто вас не заставляет ходить в церковь (здание) РПЦ. Можно податься в катакомбную...или даже к беспоповцам


Под обрядностью я имею в виду прежде всего излишнее почитание  и преклонение перед  её атрибутикой. Атрибутика разная. Если одна носит сравнительно безобидный характер  или положительный ( вроде той же свечи или крещения ), то другую   вроде отпущения грехов, неукоснительное соблюдение неких канонов и пр. "установок по умолчанию" уже таковой не назовёшь. 
Не понял ваш йумор про "податься"... С какой стати? "Податься" лучше, чем не "податься"? Целесообразнее, эффективнее и в итоге правильнее ?)))




> Также могу дать ссылку на свои комменты к первому пункту. 
> кстати, государству *не нужны* верующие люди, государству нужны *суеверные*. а церковь фактически под государством (это пошло с Никоновских времен), а отсюда и вывод


А государству и не нужны чересчур _независимые_ и _одарённые _ граждане. Они должны быть законопослушны, внушаемы  и  лояльны в целом  по отношеннию к нему.  Иcполнительным и эффeктивным  ресурсом для реализации поставленных  перед государством задач.
Верить нужно только государству, его доктрине. Роль церкви здесь смотрится лишь  в качестве "бедного родственника" в  борьбе за паству.




> ... и еще несколько ваших вопросов за этими словами следующие.
> Отвечу:
> главный наш догмат - "Символ веры" - его можно услышать на каждой литургии. + заповеди и Евангелие (т.к спасаемся Христом). 
> + ваша ВЕРА. И церковь как организация вам не нужна - уходим в пустыню и спасаемся Христом, смирением, молитвами и болезнями.
> главное при этом не впасть в прелесть.


В христианстве   догматов хватает. Все ли они столь благостны и не являются обскурантизмом? И насколько они  "продвинуты" по сравнению с др. конфессиями и  "нетрадиционными подходами"?
"Для догматизма характерны некритичность (отсутствие критики и сомнений), схематизм (односторонность, невнимание к конкретным обстоятельствам и условиям) и консерватизм мышления (неспособность воспринимать новую информацию), слепая вера в авторитеты."




> человеку дана свободная воля. я вас не принуждаю принимать какую-либо веру. просто поясняю что есть церковь ( творение..) и что есть вера. ...
> в меру своих скромных сил.


Для вас есть только церковь и вера? Больше ничего быть не может? Как же насчёт всего oстального - знания? Вера должна быть слепой? Основанной на неких  догматах и всё? 
Грош цена такой вере, даже если  в ней присутствуют др. элементы, например морально-нравственного значения  ( тогда она ещё сохраняет  смысл ввиду положительной мотивации  мыслей, поступков и пр., однако ничего трансцендентного в ней уже  нет ).



> ну в смысле по дизайну и по компоновке это выглядело также как и ответы на вопросы Касперского. 
> т.е на белом фоне одним шрифтом были вопросы присланные. а затем на обычном фоне шрифтом покрупнее шел ответ священника. и так далее.


Мне это  ни о чём не говорит  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> вгоняет в грусть то, что чаще всего спорящие люди на эту тематику спорят не для того, что бы узнать что-либо о вере и о церкви и об отношениях верующих друг с другом, с Богом и церковью, а для того что бы просто "поопускать" "отсталых" с их точки зрения людей и пооскорблять то, что им кажется непонятным.


А вы вспомните, что во многих знаниях - много печали и всё встанет на свои места...
Есть три основные группы: те которым всё равно и они не обращают внимания  на данную тематику, и две остальные - атеисты-материалисты и догматичные религиозники с другой.
Так что привыкайте и не огорчайтесь по пустякам...

----------


## priv8v

> то другую   вроде отпущения грехов


ну если вы не признаете истину и правильность одного из таинств, то о чем можно спорить?.. неужели я должен начать вам доказывать что Бог существует?.. если вы не верите, что он есть и в то что именно православные молятся истинному Богу, то о чем может идти речь?..
На меня Богом не возложена миссионерская миссия.





> Не понял ваш йумор про "податься"... С какой стати? "Податься" лучше, чем не "податься"? Целесообразнее, эффективнее и в итоге правильнее ?)))


это был не юмор. я вначале подумал, что возможно вы христианин, но колебающийся признавать такую организацию как церковь или нет. 
поэтому показал вам такую возможность.




> А государству и не нужны чересчур _независимые_ и _одарённые _ граждане. Они должны быть законопослушны, внушаемы и лояльны в целом по отношеннию к нему. Иcполнительным и эффeктивным ресурсом для реализации поставленных перед государством задач.
> Верить нужно только государству, его доктрине. Роль церкви здесь смотрится лишь в качестве "бедного родственника" в борьбе за паству.


в принципе не оспаривается. хотя последнее предложение я не уверен что понял верно.




> В христианстве догматов хватает. Все ли они столь благостны и не являются обскурантизмом? И насколько они "продвинуты" по сравнению с др. конфессиями и "нетрадиционными подходами"?


приведите хотя бы три странных догмата из православия.
я православный и буду отвечать только за свою религию. 





> слепая вера в авторитеты


вы ошибаетесь, у нас нет Олега :Smiley: 




> Как же насчёт всего oстального - знания?


знания чего именно? вы считаете что у меня нету никакого образования?

Кстати, поясните термин "слепая вера". Не могу вести дискуссию сам не понимая о чем.





> Есть три основные группы: те которым всё равно и они не обращают внимания на данную тематику, и две остальные - атеисты-материалисты и догматичные религиозники с другой.
> Так что привыкайте и не огорчайтесь по пустякам...


считаю что у меня больше чем у вас опыта в катехизации... 
групп больше.


PS: доказывать что Бог есть - я не буду. доказывать что православие истинная вера - тоже не буду. 
если есть какие-то вопросы спорные по устройству в церкви, по вере, по тому во что верим и т.д и т.п - можно это обсуждать в нормальной форме, считаю, что могу на них квалифицированно ответить.
 :Angry:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## taloran

> ну если вы не признаете истину и правильность одного из таинств, то о чем можно спорить?.. неужели я должен начать вам доказывать что Бог существует?.. если вы не верите, что он есть и в то что именно православные молятся истинному Богу, то о чем может идти речь?..
> На меня Богом не возложена миссионерская миссия.


Ого, как вас далеко унесло однaко  :Huh:  ... Интересно, на основании чего вы сделали вывод, что я отрицаю существование того, что называется Богом? 
И при чём здесь некие таинства? Поясните...




> это был не юмор. я вначале подумал, что возможно вы христианин, но колебающийся признавать такую организацию как церковь или нет. 
> поэтому показал вам такую возможность.


Никоим образом я  не афишировал свою принадлежность к некой конфессии, ибо я не принадлежу ни к одной из существующих. Если и можно было трактовать меня как одного из приверженцев, то уж никак не христианства...
Церковь не нуждается в моём признании. Она вообще мне индифферентна  :Wink:  Мне  не нужны посредники.




> в принципе не оспаривается. хотя последнее предложение я не уверен что понял верно.


Церковь тоже как и государство, имеет цель быть "властителем дум". Содержание несколько другое.




> приведите хотя бы три странных догмата из православия.
> я православный и буду отвечать только за свою религию.


*Спасение чрез испове́дание веры «во единаго Бога» (1-й член Символа)
*Вера в телесное воскресение, вознесение и предстоящее второе пришествие Иисуса Христа и «жизнь будущаго века» (5, 6, 7, 12-й члены Символа) 
*Необходимость принадлежности к Церкви (воцерковленность) для спасения (9-й член Символа); вера в святость Церкви

Вообще-то я говорил в целом о христианстве  и вообще о монотеистичных религиях... Вы же вдарились во внутиконфессиональные распри и разделения от  большего к меньшему... Осталось до сект только перейти христианских...
Знаете, мне по счастью, это совершенно неинтересно и в целом  отношение  негативное. Ну и про Бога я уж и не говорю, к нему это всё имеет весьма отдалённое отношение =)))
Воистину, не ведают, что творят. Или ведают, что ещё хуже...
Ну да и Бог им  как говорится и судья, точнее его законы. За использование его имени всуе в  межрелигиозных конфликтах, распрях и мракобесии с др. неблаговидными целями, помимо   всё тех же обряднoсти, формализма  иже с ними...




> вы ошибаетесь, у нас нет Олега


Вы снова о чём-то своём  :Smiley: 
Я вас за язык не тянул, Олега всуе упоминули вы снова зачем-то.
Не было речи об Олеге, ну что вы  в самом деле  :Smiley: 




> знания чего именно? вы считаете что у меня нету никакого образования?
> 
> Кстати, поясните термин "слепая вера". Не могу вести дискуссию сам не понимая о чем.


Эх, ещё   дальше вас унесло тайфуном ваших мыслей и далеко-далеко  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 
Не было речи о вашем образовании и  его отсутствии/наличии  :Smiley: 
И не делайте вид, что вам  непонятно, что я имел в виду под знаниями  Про такую вещь как наука слыхали? А  так же философия? Ну так вот  :Smiley: 
"Слепая вера" - вера  без опоры на на знания и здравый смысл, иначе говоря отсутствие адеквaтности восприятия и зашоренность представлений  :Wink: 




> считаю что у меня больше чем у вас опыта в катехизации... 
> групп больше.


 :Cheesy: 
Дык об чём речь, про катехизацию я  и не говорил.
И групп больше разумеется. Референтных групп  действительно очень много. 
Однако основные я перечислил. По общему признаку - отношение к религии  в целом.
Нюансы само собой прилагаются. Как всегда.




> PS: доказывать что Бог есть - я не буду. доказывать что православие истинная вера - тоже не буду. 
> если есть какие-то вопросы спорные по устройству в церкви, по вере, по тому во что верим и т.д и т.п - можно это обсуждать в нормальной форме, считаю, что могу на них квалифицированно ответить.


Не стоит так остро воспринимать мои слова. Доказывать  существование Бога  бесполезно с практической  точки зрения. Эксперементально  это невозможно осуществить. Хотя, конечно, если материю  "копнут" чересчур глубоко  и пространство  со  временем  "вскроют", может и доберутся до информации как основы всего. Как знать, как знать  :Cheesy: 
Ну а что касается "истинной веры" - нет такой.
Есть лишь с той или иной степенью  истинности ...

----------


## priv8v

> И при чём здесь некие таинства? Поясните...


вы говорили про отпущение грехов. это называется исповедью. это таинство.




> Церковь тоже как и государство, имеет цель быть "властителем дум". Содержание несколько другое.


расшифруйте слово "церковь" в этом контексте. т.е какое *здесь* у этого слова лексическое значение.





> *Спасение чрез испове́дание веры «во единаго Бога» (1-й член Символа)
> *Вера в телесное воскресение, вознесение и предстоящее второе пришествие Иисуса Христа и «жизнь будущаго века» (5, 6, 7, 12-й члены Символа) 
> *Необходимость принадлежности к Церкви (воцерковленность) для спасения (9-й член Символа); вера в святость Церкви


оспаривать/доказывать/объяснять истинность Символа веры я не собираюсь. 





> "Слепая вера" - вера без опоры на на знания и здравый смысл, иначе говоря отсутствие адеквaтности восприятия и зашоренность представлений


я уже упоминал что у меня малость техничное мышление. 
я не могу воспринимать информацию подаваемую таким образом
приведите пример, что-ли...




> Ну а что касается "истинной веры" - нет такой.
> Есть лишь с той или иной степенью  истинности ...


разница между нами в том, что вы высказываете имхо, я же ничего свое в принципе не высказываю - все что я говорю - где-то прочитано, кем-то рассказано и т.д 
если сюда зайдет православный священник, то маловероятно, что он найдет в моих постах что-то "не то"

PS: что именно вы хотите мне доказать?.. что православная вера неверна?.. то прекратите это занятие - мне больше 7 лет и понимание у меня есть - переубедить меня не выйдет. 
пишите конкретнее, пожалуйста, насколько это возможно. подумайте. остыньте. поспите...
конкретно напишите, что смущает/непонятно в православии...
но только ваши высказывания вроде того что вам кажется
что спорно тут:



> Спасение чрез испове́дание веры «во единаго Бога»


мне лично непонятно что тут непонятного.
верим во Единого Бога, чего неясного?..

----------


## taloran

> вы говорили про отпущение грехов. это называется исповедью. это таинство.


В чём же здесь таинство? Грехи искупаются, а не замаливаются... Мне бы в голову бы никогда не пришло, совершив грех - идти в церковь и думать, что я их там отмолю...
Искрененне обращение в душе, да. Но искупление должно быть. Причинно-следственная связь... На Востоке её именуют законом кармы...
А так удобненько, пришёл, отмолил, свободен, греши дальше до следующего "заплыва". Развве что на индульгенцию не смахивает, там за это деньги платить  надо...




> расшифруйте слово "церковь" в этом контексте. т.е какое *здесь* у этого слова лексическое значение.


Религиозная организация... 



> оспаривать/доказывать/объяснять истинность Символа веры я не собираюсь.


Разумеется, для вас они априорно аксиомы. В смысле догматы. В которые вы верите как  истинно православный и  христианин.
Зачем только спрашивали...




> я уже упоминал что у меня малость техничное мышление. 
> я не могу воспринимать информацию подаваемую таким образом
> приведите пример, что-ли...


Ну хорошо... Допустим, вам говорят, что православие единственно правильное течение в христианстве -"истинное" ( кстати, я, пожалуй, соглашусь с этим, католицизм смотрится хуже гораздо,  ну да это всё частности, не имеющие особого  значения ), а христианство  единственно верная как от Бога религия. Соответственно все, кто не исповедуете христианство, а точнее  православие ( как более "правильную версию" ) - "заблудшие души" всилу разных причин, основные из  которых - "всё от лукавого" и  "духовной прелести". Они либо oбречены стать вечными грешниками либо же они станут на путь истинный. Ну и далее - вам лучше знать как христианину.  
Разве это не зашоренность представлений и   неадекватность восприятия?..




> разница между нами в том, что вы высказываете имхо, я же ничего свое в принципе не высказываю - все что я говорю - где-то прочитано, кем-то рассказано и т.д 
> если сюда зайдет православный священник, то маловероятно, что он найдет в моих постах что-то "не то"
> 
> PS: что именно вы хотите мне доказать?.. что православная вера неверна?.. то прекратите это занятие - мне больше 7 лет и понимание у меня есть - переубедить меня не выйдет. 
> пишите конкретнее, пожалуйста, насколько это возможно. подумайте. остыньте. поспите...
> конкретно напишите, что смущает/непонятно в православии...
> но только ваши высказывания вроде того что вам кажется


Боже упаси меня вас в чём-то ещё убеждать   Я никогда это не любил особо делать, а сейчас я вообще понял, что и не нужно это делать  вообще желательно. Потому как истина от  этого не изменится...
Но другое дело диалог и его аспекты. Здесь много нюансов может возникнуть и не стоит путать изложение, аргументацию и пр.   с убеждением, вернее видеть его там, где его нет и оно  принимается как желамое за действительное.
Незачем мне вас переубеждать, да и бессмысленно это. Что  "не нравится" я уже вроде  ясно изложил. Восприятие как догмата незыблемого. О чём вы и  упоминаете, говоря о том, что православный священник не нашёл бы ничего крамольного и не предал бы вас анафеме в отличии от меня...




> что спорно тут:
> 
> мне лично непонятно что тут непонятного.
> верим во Единого Бога, чего неясного?..


Вы либо действительно не понимаете либо  хотите, но не можете...
Да, Бог един для всех  и для всего. Другое дело, что вы вкладыватете в  веру в него. И только ли веру...
Если для вас он открылся в православии и вы ощущаете  в этом некий душевный подъём, то как говорится - ради Бога. Будьте счастливы в этом. Но помните - это не есть непреложная истина. О том, что есть Бог до конца, душа, мироздание, ну и информация например... Но сама церковь считает иначе разумеется, но лично мне всё равно, я не  её адепт.
Это лишь один из вариантов пути приобщения  к  сакральному... Который выбрали вы. Приобщившись с помощью посредничества в лице церкви. 
Насколько он удачен и правилен  - решать вам  разумеется. 
Вот вам для полного счастья и укрепления веры ссылка, возможно будет нелишне, хотя, может вы уже всё знаете, там кстати и форум есть  http://azbyka.ru/
Удачи  :Smiley:

----------


## priv8v

> В чём же здесь таинство?


см.:



> Св. Православная Церковь содержит семь таинств: крещение, миропомазание, покаяние, причащение, брак, священство и елеосвящение.





> Религиозная организация...


ну и чего тогда непонятного? :Smiley: 




> Разумеется, для вас они априорно аксиомы.


считаю что доказывать что верить в единого Бога это верно, тоже самое что доказывать, что Бог есть.




> Они либо oбречены стать вечными грешниками либо же они станут на путь истинный


безгрешных людей вообще-то нет.




> Разве это не зашоренность представлений и неадекватность восприятия?


подчеркиваю, что человеку дана свободная воля и он сам решает, что делать.
верить или нет. и кому верить. если христиантсво молится *тому* Богу, то логично, что остальные молятся не ему.




> и не предал бы вас анафеме в отличии от меня


что бы сделать хоть поползновение в сторону анафемы он должен быть хотя бы епископом




> Но помните - это не есть непреложная истина.


истина - понятие растяжимое. истинная вера - совсем другое. 


PS: последний раз вести такой флудерский спор "ни о чем", когда оппонент ничего не пытается опровергнуть путем приведения аргументов, примеров и умозаключений мне приходилось с иудеем - лично мне было это очень сложно, т.к я все вроде понимаю и знаю, но что-либо сказать дельное трудно, т.к оппонент вроде бы ничего не говорит...
Т.е вы считаете, что православие не является истиной, при этом вроде конкретно ни с чем не спорите, говорите только, что вот *так* верить не совсем правильно. Так что я могу на это сказать?..
С пеной на губах начать доказывать что это *так* ?

Предлагаю нам прекратить бесполезный спор. Пока не пришел Николай и не разогнал всех по углам

----------


## taloran

> см.:
> "Св. Православная Церковь содержит семь таинств: крещение, миропомазание, покаяние, причащение, брак, священство и елеосвящение."


Ну и? Что я там должен углядеть? Что отпущение грехов  "одобрено свыше"   Богом и "скреплено печатями"? Что:

"Бог, зная немощное и удобопреклонное ко греху естество человеческое и не желая погибели Своего творения, в числе прочих Даров Благодати, даровал нам Таинство Покаяния, как средство очищения от грехов, освобождения от их, губительных для человека, последствий.
Дав своим ученикам-Апостолам - власть прощать или не прощать грехи человеческие, Христос через Апостолов дал эту власть и апостольским преемникам - епископам и священникам Церкви Христовой.
И ныне каждый православный епископ или священник обладает этой властью во всей полноте.
Всякий христианин, сознающий свои грехи и желающий от них очиститься, может придти в храм на исповедь и получить "разрешение" (освобождение церковнославянск.) от них."

Почену я должен верить в это? Или не должен, но желательно для меня же ввиду Судного дня... 




> ну и чего тогда непонятного?


Вам виднее ))




> считаю что доказывать что верить в единого Бога это верно, тоже самое что доказывать, что Бог есть.


Ну и что вы хотели этим сказать?  И какое это имеет отношение к вышесказанному  мной  в том цитировании?..




> безгрешных людей вообще-то нет.


Ну разумеется, откуда же им взяться - везде  происки лукавого и сам человек в склонности к порочности... И есть только один способ преодолеть это - принять истинную веру...




> подчеркиваю, что человеку дана свободная воля и он сам решает, что делать.
> верить или нет. и кому верить. если христиантсво молится *тому* Богу, то логично, что остальные молятся не ему.


Разве церковь поощряет инакомыслие в широком смысле? Это счас она  сравнительно демократична, раньше она таким качеством не отличалась...  Она же "наместник и проводник Бога  на земле", ей и виднее - что для паствы "истинно благое"...




> что бы сделать хоть поползновение в сторону анафемы он должен быть хотя бы епископом


Я не вдавался в тонкости церковной иерархии...




> истина - понятие растяжимое. истинная вера - совсем другое.


Так  в чём же истинность веры, если истина понятие растяжимое?




> PS: последний раз вести такой флудерский спор "ни о чем", когда оппонент ничего не пытается опровергнуть путем приведения аргументов, примеров и умозаключений мне приходилось с иудеем - лично мне было это очень сложно, т.к я все вроде понимаю и знаю, но что-либо сказать дельное трудно, т.к оппонент вроде бы ничего не говорит...


Мне тоже приходилось видеть и иногда  принимать участие  в темах подобного плана, когда часть участвующих в обсуждении   брали на себя  "бремя  просвещения  из благих  побуждений во имя истинности  в рамках объективности "  и начинали  сыпать клише как из рога изобилия, стараясь   обвинить  своих оппонентов и пр. несогласных с "правильными положениями незыблемого    характера" в том самом, чем они сами  усердно  и  занимались. Свято веря при этом в непогрешимость своей заведомости...
Иногда это бывало забавно, иногда не очень  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):   В целом   конструктива присутствовало мало, что и неудивительно...




> Т.е вы считаете, что православие не является истиной, при этом вроде конкретно ни с чем не спорите, говорите только, что вот *так* верить не совсем правильно. Так что я могу на это сказать?..
> С пеной на губах начать доказывать что это *так*?


Так не я уповаю на "настройки по умолчанию" как вы... Это вам православие как истина и как  благое в одном лице. Для меня оно не истина и далеко не благое. Думаю, теперь так звучит конкретнее моё отношение к нему...
А теперь попробуем перейти к деталям и конкретике, которой вы взывали  и так хотели... Хотя никакой насущной необходимости в этом, на мой взгляд, не было, ведь речь шла в общих чертах..
Ну да ладно.
Итак. Насколько я знаю, церковь  что сейчас, что  раньше - осуждала греховное поведение  в обществе  согласно своим канонам  трактовки этого поведения.
Является ли нормальным осуждать увлечение компьютерными играми? А  отношению к гражданскому  браку? Ну и пр., я думаю список  большой и огромадный, лично я не в курсах... Всяких предписаний "что" и "почему" нельзя... 




> Предлагаю нам прекратить бесполезный спор. Пока не пришел Николай и не разогнал всех по углам


Незачем апеллировать в завуaлированной форме к цензуре и навешивать ярлыки  определений. Нехорошо это и неправильно   :Wink:  :Smiley:

----------


## priv8v

> Почену я должен верить в это?


я тоже так думаю. почему вы должны верить?..
вы не должны. никто вас не принуждает и не навязывает. не хотите - не верьте. 
вы лишь спрашивали во что верят и как думают православные. на это я отвечать могу.





> Ну разумеется, откуда же им взяться - везде происки лукавого и сам человек в склонности к порочности... И есть только один способ преодолеть это - принять истинную веру...


что именно преодолеть?..
безгрешным все равно не стать.
и искушений меньше не будет. 




> Разве церковь поощряет инакомыслие в широком смысле?


церковь не поощряет инакомыслия в своих рядах. если человек не относится к этому ряду - пусть думает как хочет.




> Она же "наместник и проводник Бога на земле"


откуда взяли цитату?..
из католических книг средневековья?




> Так в чём же истинность веры, если истина понятие растяжимое?


я говорю что истинная вера это не равно нахождению и принятию истины. 
истинная вера в смысле = правильная вера.



> "бремя просвещения из благих побуждений во имя истинности в рамках объективности " и начинали сыпать клише как из рога изобилия, стараясь обвинить своих оппонентов и пр. несогласных с "правильными положениями незыблемого характера" в том самом, чем они сами усердно и занимались.


возможно, вы тоже самое думаете и обо мне. я вас ни в чем не обвиняю. :Smiley: 
лишь отвечаю на вопросы. потому что могу на них правильно отвечать.




> Является ли нормальным осуждать увлечение компьютерными играми? А отношению к гражданскому браку? Ну и пр., я думаю список большой и огромадный, лично я не в курсах... Всяких предписаний "что" и "почему" нельзя...


хм.. а вот вы "нарвались" на мой профиль :Smiley: 
на это я смогу отвечать (думаю) еще более правильно чем на другие вопросы. :Smiley: 
если они будут конкретными.
пример конкретного вопроса:
"почему церковь не одобряет однополные браки?"
 :Smiley: 





> Незачем апеллировать в завуaлированной форме к цензуре и навешивать ярлыки определений. Нехорошо это и неправильно


я всегда оставляю для себя альтернативный вариант развития событий.
а спор в том русле что происходит до сих пор - правда бессмысленный.
вы не верите - и пожалуйста. при чем тут я? :Smiley:

----------


## Numb

Поскольку тема опять ожила, для тех, кто в теме пишет и не боится большого количества букв, ссылочка (не свидетели Иеговы, не сайентологи, - вполне себе уважаемый автор, рекомендовано как голосовавшим за п.1, так и голосовавшим за п.6  :Smiley:   ) 
http://www.chesterton.ru/everlasting-man/default.htm

----------


## Ivaemon

Проголосовал и посмотрел результаты... выпал в осадок))))... Всегда думал, что программисты (а их ведь много на этом форуме) - ярые верующие. Почти все мои знакомые прогеры - ортодоксальные православные. А тут...

Ответил "нужно всем". Объясню, почему. Дело в том, что определение религии, приведнное Geser`ом в начале темы, не совсем верно. Бога, богов и сверхъестественного в некоторых религиях нет или они не являются предметом поклонения. Например, в Буддизме богов нет. Это система действий по осуществлению правильного пути в жизни, данная великим Учителем, но не Богом, а человеком. Далее, конфуцианство - система жизненных принципов и уложений. Даосизм - в своём истоке вообще чистая философия. Так что к востоку от Ганга есть религии, но нет богов.

Исходя из этого, под религией, очевидно, следует понимать любую целостную систему представлений о мире, месте человека в этом мире и смысле и цели пребывания человека в этом мире. Отсюда любая широкая идеология, объясняющая мир и цели человека в этом мире, например, коммунистическая идеология, также является религиозным учением.
А такие знания человеку очень нужны - это своего рода система координат. Человеку нужно знать, для чего он живёт, или, по другому, - как жить правильно. Как говорили издавна русские - "Как жить, чтобы святу быть".

А что касается конкретно догматически-обрядовой формы - конечно, они, как любые формы, невечны. Зороастрийцев, например, почти не осталось - а ведь какая мощная религия была! 10 тыс. лет назад ни одного из существующих сейчас массовых религиозных культов  не существовало, и через 10 тыс. лет ни одной из нынешних религий не будет. Будут другие способы осознать смысл своего существования и почувствовать свою связь с Высшим, будут другие ритуалы. Но так или иначе они будут всегда, пока существует нынешний вид человек разумный.
(во загнул-то, а?)))))

----------


## Cloud

Цитировать Библию думаю не имеет смысла, так как уже доказано, что сама она переписывалась несколько раз и порой для весьма "земных" целей. Библию конечно же использовали правители с целью создания стабильности в обществе - в этом вижу главную ее роль и не считаю, что это только плохо. Думаю тоже самое можно сказать и про остальные религиозные трактаты.

Что касается религии как средства познания окружающего нас мира, то это тоже спорный вопрос. Да, многое из того, что написано в религиозных книгах сегодня кажется смешным, достаточно познакомиться с легендами о сотворении мира. Но, это по моему мнению не должно быть аргументом для отрицания религии. Религия не противоречит науке, так же как наука не противоречит религии. Ни один ученый не в состоянии доказать строго и научно отсутствие Бога.
Но! Вы знаете, что многие видные ученые, стоящие на передовой научной мысли, занимающиеся фундаментальными вещями, скажем строением материи, многие из них истинно верующие люди. Я не буду приводить примеры, но вы когда-нибудь задавали себе вопрос: "Что было до Большого взрыва?". А как вы относитесь к исследованиям в области биоэлектричества? Не та ли это душа о которой говорится во многих религиях? Религиозность - такое же неотъемлемое свойство человека как его интеллект или бипедия.

И вообще, важно помнить, что религия - это не столько вера в Бога или какие-то сказки про духов и апостолов, сколько образ жизни. Мы можем верить в Бога но не быть истинными христианинами. Он сегодня убьет кого-нибудь или украдет, а завтра пойдет просить у Бога прощения или внесет пожертвование в Храм, чтобы батюшка за него помолился, разве можно назвать этого человека религиозным?

Не поймите меня не правильно, я не считаю себя верующим я не ношу крестик, хотя крещен, не посещаю церковь, но считаю, что религия нужна нашему обществу, тем более сейчас, когда оно переживает не лучшие времена.

----------


## ananas

> эти понятия глубоко взаимосвязаны - религия начинается с веры во что-либо


о_О. Православие начинается с веры в пророка? Дальше читать не буду. Конкретная религия - вера во вполне конкретные догмы. Ценность этих догм каждый вправе определить самостоятельно.

----------


## priv8v

*Cloud*,
1). Вы подменяете понятия
2). Ваше понимание терминов различно с общепринятыми




> Мы можем верить в Бога но не быть истинными христианинами.


естественно. если верить в Аллаха, то христианином вы не будете :Smiley: 




> Он сегодня убьет кого-нибудь или украдет, а завтра пойдет просить у Бога прощения или внесет пожертвование в Храм, чтобы батюшка за него помолился, разве можно назвать этого человека религиозным?


термин "религиозный человек" не зависит от кол-ва его грехов.

----------


## taloran

> я тоже так думаю. почему вы должны верить?..
> вы не должны. никто вас не принуждает и не навязывает. не хотите - не верьте. 
> вы лишь спрашивали во что верят и как думают православные. на это я отвечать могу.


Вообще-то я спрашивал несколько об ином =)
Но раз вы можете отвечать - во что верят православные (христиане, если округлить), ответьте - что же думают христиане о Судном дне? Как они относятся к тому, что не все разделяют веру в данный догмат? ))) Не усматривают ли они в этом греховное?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic): 




> что именно преодолеть?..
> безгрешным все равно не стать.
> и искушений меньше не будет.


Как что? Происки и всё остальное негативное влияние "Тёмной Стороны". 
И как не стать, если вера истинная? Ведь должно же наступить "Царство Божие" посля Судного дня кажись. Аль нет? ))




> церковь не поощряет инакомыслия в своих рядах. если человек не относится к этому ряду - пусть думает как хочет.


В своих рядах - само собой. Иначе лояльность будет подорвана, начнётся разброд и шатание. Но ведь церковь заинтересована в росте своей паствы, разве нет? Инакомыслие мешает этому и может даже внести разные настроения в паству вплоть до откалывания её части с последующим уходом от церкви.




> откуда взяли цитату?..
> из католических книг средневековья?


Из нецитатного оттуда отсутствия книг )))




> я говорю что истинная вера это не равно нахождению и принятию истины. 
> истинная вера в смысле = правильная вера.


Значиццо, истинная вера не может претендовать на истину в широком смысле обхвата. Относительную истину, разумееется. Абсолютная - недосигаемея абстракция, которая недоступна всилу себя самой, даже если бы к ней был бы доступ, что исключено напрочь =)))
В чём же тогда проявляется правильная вера как суть? В веру незыблемости догматов данной веры как символа "божественого откровения" для максимально удобного восприятия его верующими ради различных благих целей со стороны церкви? )) 





> возможно, вы тоже самое думаете и обо мне. я вас ни в чем не обвиняю.
> лишь отвечаю на вопросы. потому что могу на них правильно отвечать.


Я привёл аналогию прежде всего  :Smiley:  Того, что зачастую встречается. 
Что вы хотели подчеркнуть данным высказыванием?




> хм.. а вот вы "нарвались" на мой профиль
> на это я смогу отвечать (думаю) еще более правильно чем на другие вопросы.
> если они будут конкретными.
> пример конкретного вопроса:
> "почему церковь не одобряет однополные браки?"


Ну и замечательно  :Smiley:  Значит вы мне предоставите списки ограничений, рекомендации и пр. справочную информацию, детально заточенную под мой запрос  :Cheesy: 
Выборка "конкретного примера" неясна, но я не заострялся.




> я всегда оставляю для себя альтернативный вариант развития событий.


Ааа, вот вы что подразумевали  :Cheesy: 
Я-то подумал, что вы не только оставляете, но и принимаете некоторое участие ввиду целесообразности взятия под контроль наиболее благоприятных альтeрнатив развития событий по вашим критериям их определения  :Stick Out Tongue: 




> а спор в том русле что происходит до сих пор - правда бессмысленный.


В каком же русле он не бесссмысленный? 




> вы не верите - и пожалуйста. при чем тут я?


Жжоте ))) При чём здесь "не верите"? ))




> Исходя из этого, под религией, очевидно, следует понимать любую целостную систему представлений о мире, месте человека в этом мире и смысле и цели пребывания человека в этом мире. Отсюда любая широкая идеология, объясняющая мир и цели человека в этом мире, например, коммунистическая идеология, также является религиозным учением.
> А такие знания человеку очень нужны - это своего рода система координат. Человеку нужно знать, для чего он живёт, или, по другому, - как жить правильно. Как говорили издавна русские - "Как жить, чтобы святу быть".


Да, всё упирается в "набор аксиом" и "точку отсчёта". Но религия не является чем-то универсальным сама по себе как целостная система различных представлений "о смысле и бытии".
Покуда в ней сохраняется эзотерическая суть, она может быть таковой. Как только она утрачивает её ввиду "неизбежности человеческого фактора" - она становится формальностью по большому счёту и ничем более. 
Но тут уже кому что. Для кого пустая формальность, для кого инструмент манипулирования, а для кого "истина благая", ну и т.д. ... 




> А что касается конкретно догматически-обрядовой формы - конечно, они, как любые формы, невечны. Зороастрийцев, например, почти не осталось - а ведь какая мощная религия была! 10 тыс. лет назад ни одного из существующих сейчас массовых религиозных культов не существовало, и через 10 тыс. лет ни одной из нынешних религий не будет. Будут другие способы осознать смысл своего существования и почувствовать свою связь с Высшим, будут другие ритуалы. Но так или иначе они будут всегда, пока существует нынешний вид человек разумный.
> (во загнул-то, а?)))))


Загнул интересно  :Cheesy:  Как только человек станет "богом локального масштаба" ( если станет, конечно ), он сможет общаться с Высшими Сферами в максимально возможном диапaзоне возможностей. Правда до Наивысшего он всё равно не доберётся, слишком оно удалено, запредельно )))




> Что касается религии как средства познания окружающего нас мира, то это тоже спорный вопрос. Да, многое из того, что написано в религиозных книгах сегодня кажется смешным, достаточно познакомиться с легендами о сотворении мира. Но, это по моему мнению не должно быть аргументом для отрицания религии. Религия не противоречит науке, так же как наука не противоречит религии. Ни один ученый не в состоянии доказать строго и научно отсутствие Бога.


Наука как и религия, и не только - суть явления одного порядка как вышеназванной картины целостных представлений о мире. Но, наука в отличии от религии опирается на проявления материального мира, его изучения для определённых результатов. Бог не нужен науке. Эксперементально доказать его наличие невозможно, а для построения моделей он не нужен как насущная необходимость. В науке опираются на материализм, идеализм по желанию.Материализм же располагает к атеизму, это вполне закономерно.




> Но! Вы знаете, что многие видные ученые, стоящие на передовой научной мысли, занимающиеся фундаментальными вещями, скажем строением материи, многие из них истинно верующие люди. Я не буду приводить примеры, но вы когда-нибудь задавали себе вопрос: "Что было до Большого взрыва?". А как вы относитесь к исследованиям в области биоэлектричества? Не та ли это душа о которой говорится во многих религиях? Религиозность - такое же неотъемлемое свойство человека как его интеллект или бипедия.


На вопрос, что было до Большого Взрыва - можно дать несколько вариантов ответа. Аура - это не душа, это её эманация. С точки зрения науки - излучение тела, ничего более.
Наука не признает религиoзность естеcтвенным чувством, покамест не разложет субстанцию материя-энергия, не "вскроет" пространство и время и наконец подойдёт к пониманию сущности информации...

----------


## priv8v

> ответьте - что же думают христиане о Судном дне?


в Евангелии четко про это написано. вот так и думаем.




> Как они относятся к тому, что не все разделяют веру в данный догмат? ))) Не усматривают ли они в этом греховное?


внутри своих рядов или вне?...
если вне - должно быть по барабану. 
внутри - тоже самое. спасись сам и вокруг тебя спасутся тысячи.




> Как что? Происки и всё остальное негативное влияние "Тёмной Стороны".


происки преодолеваются не принятием веры. а верой и трудом.




> Но ведь церковь заинтересована в росте своей паствы, разве нет? Инакомыслие мешает этому и может даже внести разные настроения в паству вплоть до откалывания её части с последующим уходом от церкви.


об отношении нормальных православнх я уже сказал. привести какое-либо официальное высказывание по данному поводу Синода или патриарха я не могу - не видел такового.





> Значиццо...


мы с Вами уперлись лбами в лексическое значение выражение "абсолютная истина"




> Значит вы мне предоставите списки ограничений, рекомендации и пр. справочную информацию, детально заточенную под мой запрос


вы про компьютерные игры имеете в виду?..
саму по себе игру на компьютере церковь не осуждает и не считает злом.
предлагаю больше не общатся на другие цитаты - т.к так можно до бесконечности - это не кончится. я буду приводить аргументы "за" очень много...
предлагаю обсуждать именно это - подобные вопросы - ответы на них не несут спорных зерен - тут лишь может быть высказывание отношения церкви к определенным вопросам. тут спорить не о чем, в принципе.





> Жжоте ))) При чём здесь "не верите"?


т.к Вы упомянули тогда свою личность - я и сказал. Раз Вы не..., то мне на это малость "по барабану" :Smiley:

----------

